# Butterfly Inlay Templets



## spruitt2800 (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any butterfly inlay templates I could download and print?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Might try here
Tarterwoodworking


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Butterfly Inlay*

Steve
You can to try this method.

Butterfly Inlay - Woodworking Techniques - American Woodworker


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Steve, send me the dimensional criteria and I'll be glad to make you an AutoCAD drawing and convert it to an 8.5 x 11 in pdf format.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

spruitt2800 said:


> Does anyone have any butterfly inlay templates I could download and print?


Download Router Templates To Download Software: 3DPageFlip Flash Catalog Templates For Halloween, Checklist Templates, Enolsoft PowerPoint Templates For Mac, ...

https://docs.askives.com/wood-inlay-templates.html

Downloadable Forms / Artwork Templates


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

How large an inlay do you need, Steve?

Router Jigs and Templates

Make one any size and increase/decrease size using template guide offset.....


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Why not make your own? They don't have to be perfectly symmetrical, can be any size, don't even have to be flutterbies, can be any attractive design.

My error here was not picking a better contrasting material


----------

